# Today's good news about Mavis. 4th August 2009



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

The latest news from Ray is that Mavis has responded well to surgery, and is cheerful. The other good news is that she will be coming home today.
Absolutely brilliant. :bounce: :compress: :bounce: :compress: :bounce: :compress: :bounce: :compress: :bounce: :compress: :bounce: :compress: :bounce: :compress: :bounce:

Regards,

Jock.

(Mod Note.
Hope you approve Jock. I've started a new thread with this great news. Those who had already posted would probably not see it otherwise.
Zeb)


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

JockandRita said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The latest news from Ray is that Mavis has responded well to surgery, and is cheerful. The other good news is that she will be coming home today.
> Absolutely brilliant. :bounce: :compress: :bounce: :compress: :bounce: :compress: :bounce: :compress: :bounce: :compress: :bounce: :compress: :bounce: :compress: :bounce:
> ...


Oh Oh, clear the decks. Won't take long for Mavis to find the keyboard.

Great news, hope she recovers quickly.

Gerry


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Great stuff! A few sessions on here and she'll be feeling even better.  
Viv


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Just lock her in the member's bar


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Great news, being home always helps the recovery process. Best wishes Mavis & Ray.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> Just lock her in the member's bar


Will you be trying to get the poor woman leggless Frank? :lol: :lol:

Jock.


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hello to Ray & a big Welcome Home to Mavis,

 

From Bob & Maggie at Sunny Southsea


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

It'll be good to have you back online Mavis. Take care of yourself and take it easy too. You don't seem to me to be the kind of lady that would find that easy.

G


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Great news about Mavis and it'll be much nicer for Ray to have her back at home too. Look forward to seeing you back on here shortly Mavis!

Catz


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Good news! Best wishes for continued progressx


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Mavis

Get a move on girl - Ray is missing his roast and three veg. 8O 8O 

You should be fit enough by next Sunday!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Great to hear how well things are going.

Dave


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Come back soon Mavis.
All good wishes


----------



## Gorman (Nov 24, 2008)

I concur with all of our esteemed members, great news that you are back home Mavis and on the road to recovery.
All the best from Sunny Saudi.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

On the basis that you'll be reading this sooner rather than later, welcome home - and welcome back - Mavis.

Lang may yer lum reek.










Dougie.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Very good news indeed!  

welcome home....


Reith and Ros


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

KeiththeBigUn said:


> Reith and Ros


Shouldn't that be Reith and Kos? :? :roll:

Now own up Mavis - that brought a smile to your face didn't it.

Dave :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Mavis*

Good on you girl.

Next stop - Lake Garda - Shhhh - don't tell Ray!

Russell


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Good on yer mavis have they got fed up with you so soon. I`d better empty my pm box.


Cheers


Dave p


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

If Mavis is coming home, I'd better bookmark the Members Bar forum again 8O 

Fingers crossed they let you go, Mavis, and look forward to your re-entry on MHF :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

wecome home , but take it easy tomnjune


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Mavis....what have you been up to then?

I've only just seen these messages to you so I'm sticking my beak in to say I hope all is well and sending an internet cuddle....ready....brace yourself......here it comes........*MWAH*

Love Maura xx


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Continue on a speedy recovery Mavis. Best wishes, Rowley.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Rock on, Mavis.

Best wishes from TR5


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Glad to hear that you are returning home - much better than being in hospital - they are full of people who are unwell!!  

We all hope things progress well and look forward to being in touch.  

Dave and Lesley


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Good to see you posting here again Mavis.

Take it easy and sit and read in the garden.

Best wishes and all the best .

Neil+Nora xxx


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Yeeesssssss!!!!! Great news indeed


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Mavis how`s Rays housekeeping been :lol: 

Cheers to you both

Dave p


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Great news, I've been thinking about you Mavis  

Ray, better get that pinnie on and get the vacuming, dusting, washing up to date :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Hi Mavis how`s Rays housekeeping been :lol:
> 
> Cheers to you both
> 
> Dave p


Hi
Ray has really done well Im so proud of the way he is coping (even with a pinny Hez) and giving me his full support as I know what a roller coaster it is for him as well.
I cant imagine how shocked he was when they said I wouldnt wake up from the op. 8O 
I did have a lovely sleep and when I did wake up everybody in recovery was taking the mick but I said Im worn out from yacking on my forum.
This forum I loved before but my god you dont know how much you all mean to me.
My Cyber friends :wink: 
Well I have tubes coming out of me but what the heck I have a full lung of air.
My next date is the 19th August and that is when I get to know the next step of this journey.
But today has been so warm and nice and thats what matters TODAY.
1 step at a time as I have found out there are so many of us taking this journey --I wish you or your family all success
Thankyou you all xxx


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Great to have you back Mavis - well rested and ready to cause trouble for us poor Mods. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Made my day this has!! :lol: 

Dave


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Mavis! It really IS good to have you back on board. and what you said in your last post...

_*1 step at a time as I have found out there are so many of us taking this journey *_

... is just so true.

AuntieSandra and I wish you a speedy and full recovery. x


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Great to have you back Mavis - well rested and ready to cause trouble for us poor Mods. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Made my day this has!! :lol:
> 
> Dave


Oh yes :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello Mave,ready to rave :wink: 

All the best

Phil xx


----------



## strod (Sep 2, 2007)

*best wishes Mavis*

Hi Mavis. Our very bestest wishes for your return to good health. EdLyn. Newbury.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mavis,

a good sleep does wonders, batteries recharged and ready to go eh  

Pleased to see you back here amongst your friends. Sometimes we all forget about the partners, so Ray deserves a mention - that's it he's had the mention :lol: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi Mavis, im so glad that everthing went well and we hope you have a speedy recovery  i thought facebook had gone quiet


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Welcome back Mavis....................it's really great to have you back, hey MHF isn't the same without you :wink: there isn't the same buzz :wink: LOL and I think you are the bee's knees ROFL you know what I mean :wink: LOL

Lots of love Nette x

Ohhps had to edit out a spelling mistake


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Way to go Mavis. Keep it up, so pleased your back.
Take your time and everything will fall into place.
Good luck
Barry


----------



## LeoK (Apr 21, 2006)

Great to see you post again Mavis.

Welcome back to your home and to MHF (are they the same ?).

Keep the recovery going, as you say 1 day at a time, but if you are a litlle better each day you will be fine again soon, we hope.

Wishing both you and Ray well.

Regards ... LeoK


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Mavis, so good to see your post. Keep us informed so that we can continue to take a small part in walking the road with you. Thinking of you, best wishes, Rowley.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

bigbazza said:


> Way to go Mavis. Keep it up, so pleased your back.
> Take your time and everything will fall into place.
> Good luck
> Barry


Ha ha :lol: :lol: fall in place might be the right words as when I start chemo I might loose my hair.
I will be asking then for designs on what to wear, Im beginning to think the bald look might be interesting. :lol: 
Im really feeling very well today all bubberly inside a full lung is just brill.
I will try a longer walk today.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

great to hear you're feeling well and enjoying life


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice to see your avatar again Mavis, your stats have gone down a bit though, so you'll have to pound the keyboard for a while, (what a chore huh), I'd give you run for your money, but our lass, thinks I spend too much time on here as it is, and maybe she has a point.

Carry on carrying on.

Kev.


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Drummer is even laterer on this one Mavis!

Great to see your back, feel free to treat it as your home! :wink:


----------

